
Microsoft extends AirSim to include autonomous car research - shitals
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/autonomous-car-research/
======
mrguyorama
A project like this from microsoft makes me sad that they killed Flight
Simulator. It was such a quality product with a dedicated fan-base, and really
could have used one final round of modernization to work better on current gen
hardware.

------
matthewzimmer
Great work thus far, Shital. I’d love to work on the AirSim team with you.
Where can I apply and what skills should I sharpen to achieve my goal?

------
matthewzimmer
Does AirSim provide a facility to obtain, augment, and simulate sensor signal
noise for our algorithms?

------
matthewzimmer
What are the core objectives for building AirSim and what types of research
projects will benefit most?

------
shitals
I'm the lead developer on the AirSim team. Please let us know if any
questions!

~~~
mandeepj
Good job Shital and team. May I know what type of testing we can do with
AirSim? is it perception control or MPC or something else?

